# Barcellona-Bayern Monaco 0-3



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2013)

Mercoledì 1 maggio alle ore 20:45, gara di ritorno della semifinale di CL 2012-2013. 
Si parte dal 4-0 per i tedeschi.

La gara sarà visibile in chiaro su Canale 5 ed ovviamente su Sky e Mediaset Premium


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Aprile 2013)

rimontano e vincono ai rigori


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2013)

Remuntada


----------



## Canonista (27 Aprile 2013)

2-0 per il Bayern e Barça a casa in mutande.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2013)

vince anche li il Bayern


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2013)

Non escluderei qualche decisione arbitrale assurda per stimolare la rimonta


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

non perdono al camp nou in cl non so da quanto, che sia la volta buona?


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Aprile 2013)

Se il Bayern gioca come sa ne prendono anche a Barcellona.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

BECKENBAUER: "Il Barcellona giocherà sporco contro il Bayern Monaco"
"Useranno tutti i trucchi, regolari e non, per fare il miracolo e ribaltare lo 0-4"

Sportmediaset


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2013)

Sicuramente...

Sono sicuro che partiranno le simulazioni e magari arriva anche il rigore come al solito


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sicuramente...
> 
> Sono sicuro che partiranno le simulazioni e magari arriva anche il rigore come al solito



Se accadesse una cosa simile il Bayern farebbe bene a lasciare il terreno di gioco.


----------



## Snake (29 Aprile 2013)

intanto quelli che han segnato 3 gol su 4 irregolari sono loro quindi farebbero bene a stare zitti


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> intanto quelli che han segnato 3 gol su 4 irregolari sono loro quindi farebbero bene a stare zitti



E 2/3 rigori per il Bayern non dati?


----------



## Snake (29 Aprile 2013)

si 50, ma quali 3 rigori, ce n'era uno per mani di Sanchez, rigore che devi sempre segnare, sull'1-0, gli altri erano proprio da annullare, vabbè perdo tempo con te, non oso immaginare se fosse successo a parti invertite


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> si 50, ma quali 3 rigori, ce n'era uno per mani di Sanchez, rigore che devi sempre segnare, sull'1-0, gli altri erano proprio da annullare, vabbè perdo tempo con te, non oso immaginare se fosse successo a parti invertite


Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Di una squadra che riceve sempre rigori e che si tuffano ogni 3x2... ma poi 4-0 la partita dell'andata ha già detto tutto. Il Bayern è di un altro livello. Il Barca deve sperare che Messi faccia il triplo di quello che ha fatto contro il Milan..


----------



## Snake (29 Aprile 2013)

ma di cosa parli te, cosa c'entra che han dominato? Cosa c'entra che in passato altre volte sono stati aiutati? Non c'entra una beneamata mazza con quello di cui si stava parlando, non sviare il discorso. Il Bayern all'andata ha segnato 3 gol su 4 irregolari, questo è un fatto, ergo Beckenbauer farebbe bene a starsi zitto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2013)

3-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 3-1



Hai mai azzeccato un pronostico? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> si 50, ma quali 3 rigori, ce n'era uno per mani di Sanchez, rigore che devi sempre segnare, sull'1-0, gli altri erano proprio da annullare, vabbè perdo tempo con te, non oso immaginare se fosse successo a parti invertite



Beh c'erano 2 rigori per il Bayern dai, anche quello di Piquè è fallo di mano.

Ma poi perché 3 gol irregolari scusa?


----------



## Snake (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh c'erano 2 rigori per il Bayern dai, anche quello di Piquè è fallo di mano.
> 
> Ma poi perché 3 gol irregolari scusa?



Dante fa fallo su Alves in occasione del primo gol, gli altri due li sai.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Dante fa fallo su Alves in occasione del primo gol, gli altri due li sai.



Noooo,non è fallo.Gli altri 2 sono irregolari.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Dante fa fallo su Alves in occasione del primo gol, gli altri due li sai.



Fallo su Alves?!


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2013)

Tra le 2 squadre c'è stato talmente un abisso che gli arbitri non li nominerei nemmeno.
C'erano anche 2 rigori per il Bayern, che però avrebbe potuto vincere 7-0.


----------



## Snake (29 Aprile 2013)

Ma se ha preso l'ascensore su, al paese mio se metti le braccia sulle spalle è fallo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai mai azzeccato un pronostico?


Sì, che il Bayern avrebbe distrutto all'andato il Barcellona


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2013)

BARCELLONA, PIQUÉ: "Solo noi possiamo rimontare il Bayern". "Un gol subito può darci fiducia".


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Aprile 2013)

Dopo la partita di questa sera mi piacerebbe che anche il Barcellona arrivi vicino alla qualificazione per vederli rosicare


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2013)

Che i bavaresi non facciano scherzi,voglio godermi la super finale teutonica.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che i bavaresi non facciano scherzi,voglio godermi la super finale teutonica.



.....il Bayern vincerà anche domani.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....il Bayern vincerà anche domani.


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....il Bayern vincerà anche domani.



Pronostico di Messi


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2013)

HEYNCKES: "Abbiamo dimostrato di essere una grande squadra e di giocare un calcio di qualità. Loro rimangono ancora i più forti, possono rimontare. Noi cercheremo di attaccarli e segnare".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> BARCELLONA, PIQUÉ: "Solo noi possiamo rimontare il Bayern". "Un gol subito può darci fiducia".


Potevate fare i brillanti soltanto col Milan, se sgarrate un attimino son mazzate anche al Camp Nou.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Potevate fare i brillanti soltanto col Milan, se sgarrate un attimino son mazzate anche al Camp Nou.



Speriamo, non se ne può più di questi che vengono definiti "marziani" e sono pronti a piangere per ogni cosa.


----------



## prebozzio (1 Maggio 2013)

Io mi aspetto una clamorosa rimonta


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io mi aspetto una clamorosa rimonta



...5-0 quindi? Cosa te lo fa pensare?


----------



## prebozzio (1 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...5-0 quindi? Cosa te lo fa pensare?


Il Barcellona degli anni passati è la squadra più forte che abbia mai visto, Messi il calciatore più decisivo. La batosta potrebbe aver riacceso il loro orgoglio, dopo aver vinto tutto hanno bisogno di stimoli forti e niente come questo 0-4 può stimolarli. Per il Bayern è una partita difficilissima da preparare perché i giocatori, volenti o nolenti, si sentono già in finale (basti pensare all'esempio di Arsenal-Milan).

Il Bayern è una squadra fantastica, con esperienza e classe. Ma come hanno rifilato un 4-0 al Barcellona loro, possono anche ribeccarselo indietro.


----------



## Serginho (1 Maggio 2013)

Per me le prendono di nuovo


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me rimontano.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona degli anni passati è la squadra più forte che abbia mai visto, Messi il calciatore più decisivo. La batosta potrebbe aver riacceso il loro orgoglio, dopo aver vinto tutto hanno bisogno di stimoli forti e niente come questo 0-4 può stimolarli. Per il Bayern è una partita difficilissima da preparare perché i giocatori, volenti o nolenti, si sentono già in finale (basti pensare all'esempio di Arsenal-Milan).
> 
> Il Bayern è una squadra fantastica, con esperienza e classe. Ma come hanno rifilato un 4-0 al Barcellona loro, possono anche ribeccarselo indietro.



Ok ma Messi in che condizione arriva alla gara? È pienamente recuperato?


----------



## Canonista (1 Maggio 2013)

Questo Bayern è più forte fisicamente di questo Barcellona...e già questo si è dimostrato un valido vantaggio.

1-2


----------



## prebozzio (1 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok ma Messi in che condizione arriva alla gara? È pienamente recuperato?



Sinceramente non lo so


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona degli anni passati è la squadra più forte che abbia mai visto, Messi il calciatore più decisivo. La batosta potrebbe aver riacceso il loro orgoglio, dopo aver vinto tutto hanno bisogno di stimoli forti e niente come questo 0-4 può stimolarli. Per il Bayern è una partita difficilissima da preparare perché i giocatori, volenti o nolenti, si sentono già in finale (basti pensare all'esempio di Arsenal-Milan).
> 
> Il Bayern è una squadra fantastica, con esperienza e classe. Ma come hanno rifilato un 4-0 al Barcellona loro, possono anche ribeccarselo indietro.


Tutto può essere però bisogna tener presente che il Barcellona non è più quello di una volta, così come il Bayern non è più quello di una volta, i bavaresi mi sento di dire che hanno colmato il gap col Barça(soprattutto per parabola discendente di questi)e credo lo scarto sia talmente minimo che il Barça non sarà mai capace di recuperare il risultato. Parli di stimoli ma non penso resti a guardare il Bayern, il Bayern ha già cannato due finali negli ultimi tre anni e adesso che ce l'hanno in pungo certamente non vorranno farsela sfuggire, né a causa del Barcellona, né a causa del Borussia successivamente. Insomma, credo che, per quanto si possano sbattere quelli del Barcellona, il Bayern abbia abbastanza qualità per reggere l'impatto e non subire la rimonta(e che rimonta poi).


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2013)

Non ci credono nemmeno loro alla remuntada, che stimoli può avere una squadra che deve segnare 4 gol (senza subirne) a questo Bayern solo per andare ai supplementari??? Io sarei mortificato in partenza altro che stimoli. Farebbe fatica a fare una rimonta del genere perfino il miglior Barca di Guardiola figuriamoci questo Barca. Se va di lusso salvano la faccia e vincono la partita. 

P.S.Da tenere conto che il Bayern ha parecchi diffidati


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2013)

per me il Bayern vuole vincere pure questa partita...il 4-0 del 2009 gli brucia ancora


----------



## jaws (1 Maggio 2013)

Ne prenderanno altri 4 stasera


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ne prenderanno altri 4 stasera



Questo non lo credo ma...l'importante è che il Barcelona vada fuori....


----------



## pennyhill (1 Maggio 2013)

*Barcellona*: Valdés, Alves, Piqué, Bartra, Adriano, Fàbregas, Xavi, Iniesta, Song, Villa, Pedro 

_A Disposizione_: Pinto, Montoya, Thiago Alcántara, Dos Santos, Sánchez, Messi, Tello.


*Bayern*: Neuer, Van Buyten, Boateng, Lahm, Alaba, Schweinsteiger, Martínez, Robben, Müller, Ribéry, Mandžukić 

_A Disposizione_: Starke, Dante, Rafinha, Shaqiri, Luiz Gustavo, Tymoshchuk, Gomez.


----------



## prebozzio (1 Maggio 2013)

La mia teoria di rimonta con Messi in panchina si fa assai più ardua


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La mia teoria di rimonta con Messi in panchina si fa assai più ardua




.....direi quasi impossibile


----------



## prebozzio (1 Maggio 2013)

Nel calcio niente è impossibile


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2013)

Contro di noi, in 3 anni, non ha mai avuto un raffreddore


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Contro di noi, in 3 anni, non ha mai avuto un raffreddore



....per forza, contro il Milan tutti vogliono esserci.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2013)

Pazzesco...sempre contro di noi devono recuperare...sto nano ..avanti bayern


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2013)

Se vabbe...sto Messi si è consumato contro di noi...

Non ho parole


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2013)

Messi in panca ma che roba è


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2013)

questo qui s'è stirato di brutto in quei 20 minuti col PSG


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2013)

Ma se era retropassaggio dai


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2013)

Robben


----------



## Gekyn (1 Maggio 2013)

Che bello vedere il Bayern giocare


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2013)

Sto Neur mi fa ricordare holly e Benji ha una faccia da manga giapponese molto divertente


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2013)

dominio bayern..grandi...no ma 4 gol in 60' la vedo facile.


----------



## Gnagnazio (1 Maggio 2013)

Senza Messi, il Barcellona è una squadra normalissima


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2013)

Manco il gol della bandiera faranno lol



Fine primo tempo 0-0


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Maggio 2013)

Fabregas pippa,ci avevamo visto giusto


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2013)

Ricordiamoci che senza Messi questi li battevamo pure noi.


----------



## Gnagnazio (1 Maggio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci che senza Messi questi li battevamo pure noi.



Esatto, senza Messi, mai il 4 -0 al ritorno.


----------



## smallball (1 Maggio 2013)

senza Messi catalani veramente inguardabili


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2013)

strafinita 1-0 Robben


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2013)

Remuntada


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2013)

Se ciao.... la Rube ha fatto piu bella figura...

Mai visto in una cl una squadra cosi umiliata nelle semifinali mamma mia... l'ultima volta è stato il Real che fu disintegrato dai Van basten e co


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2013)

Ormai Messi non entra piu non lo rischiano tanto ormai e finita.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2013)

ah come godo.  

adesso mi raccomando, a fine partita voglio vedere gli idranti.


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2013)

Messi ha la ***** nelle mutande è per questo che non ha voluto giocare dall'inizio.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> strafinita 1-0 Robben



...perché? Bastano 6 gol se non sbaglio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Maggio 2013)

Godo


----------



## smallball (1 Maggio 2013)

adios Barca,e' finito un ciclo


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2013)

Si sapeva.... sti qua del farca sono dei grandi falsi...hanno dato il gas solo contro di noi...

Certo che vedere 0-5 è abbastanza imbarazzante


----------



## Hammer (1 Maggio 2013)

Ciclo finito. L'anno prossimo vedano di prendere riserve dignitose


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2013)

Devo ammettere che la Giuve ha fatto una figura migliore


----------



## Gre-No-Li (1 Maggio 2013)

Mi consolo, fra le squadre 'normali' la Juve è quella che ha resistito di più. Questi sono marziani quest'anno e se fanno gli acquisti che si sentono in giro, il prossimo diventano galattici...


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ciclo finito. L'anno prossimo vedano di prendere riserve dignitose



titolari non riserve


----------



## Gre-No-Li (1 Maggio 2013)

Il Barca senza Messi è una squadra mediocre...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Messi ha la ***** nelle mutande è per questo che non ha voluto giocare dall'inizio.



sicuro


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Messi ha la ***** nelle mutande è per questo che non ha voluto giocare dall'inizio.



....troveranno comunque il modo per dargli ancora il Pallone d'oro....


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...perché? Bastano 6 gol se non sbaglio



E sti cavoli  io già quando ho visto che non c'era messi già era chiusa da li.



Mamma mia che pacco Sanchez pagato come un top player


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2013)

Grande Pique, che campione


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

Perfetto 0-2.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2013)

ahahahahahha che autorete pique ahahhahahhahahahhaha


----------



## chicagousait (1 Maggio 2013)

Che gol Pique 

Peccato sia nella sua stessa porta


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> BARCELLONA, PIQUÉ: "Solo noi possiamo rimontare il Bayern". "Un gol subito può darci fiducia".




Autogol di Piqué


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2013)

godo, devono finire umiliati.


----------



## smallball (1 Maggio 2013)

Pique' che fail


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2013)

Ahahahahhahahahahaahah


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2013)

mamma mia 0-3


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

Gollllllllllll


----------



## smallball (1 Maggio 2013)

massacro 3-0


----------



## chicagousait (1 Maggio 2013)

E arrivò il terzo


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Maggio 2013)

E l'era del barcellona finisce qui.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2013)

Un portiere. 
Un difensore
Un terzino sinistro
Due centrocampisti
Un attaccante


E tutti rigorosamente TITOLARI.


Muller 3 a 0. 

Peccato vada alla juve


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

Grande Barcellona


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2013)

Ho giocato l'1-3,vediamo di farlo sto goal.


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2013)

Mi sa gli conveniva uscire contro di noi...cmq GODO


----------



## Canonista (1 Maggio 2013)

E qualcuno mi prendeva per matto quando idolatravo il Bayern dal 2011!

Un'altra weisssss, grazie


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Un portiere.
> Un difensore
> Un terzino sinistro
> Due centrocampisti
> ...


Si,si,stai fresco allora......


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ho giocato l'1-3,vediamo di farlo sto goal.




Meglio se ti giocavi il 4-0


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Un portiere.
> Un difensore
> Un terzino sinistro
> Due centrocampisti
> Un attaccante



Parli dei giocatori che servono al Milan?


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mi sa gli conveniva uscire contro di noi...cmq GODO



mi sa che c'è convenuto uscire, posto che probabilmente saremmo usciti già col PSG non oso immaginare col Bayern...


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2013)

Arata selvaggia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2013)

che batosta ahahah a casa


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che batosta ahahah a casa



..erano già a casa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ..erano già a casa



 brutto perdere pure li eh
il Bayern è mostruoso...però onestamente ne deve fare di strada per vincere quello che ha vinto il Barca di Guardiola


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Maggio 2013)

Altra lezione di calcio dei tedeschi, superiori fisicamente, tatticamente e tecnicamente.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Maggio 2013)

Massakraten 
Bayern totalmente di un altro pianeta.


----------



## Nivre (1 Maggio 2013)

180 min senza storia! Umiliada altro che remuntada, STROTFL.

Troppo forte questo Bayern, davvero mostruosi... l'anno prossimo con Lewandowski in attacco vincono di nuovo la champions. Beati loro


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2013)

avrebbero preso i resti comunque, ma senza Messi sta partita non era nemmeno da giocarsi per manifesta inferiorità del farsa, su dai, con Sanchez, Benatia, Alcantara e Montoya (ex pilota McLaren) sembra davvero l'udinese


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2013)

Homepage di Marca: *0-7 : Aplastados*


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Homepage di Marca: *0-7 : Aplastados*



Humillados por un ciclón


Da La Repubblica 
Vedi l'allegato 579


----------



## Livestrong (1 Maggio 2013)

È stata la seconda squadra più forte che io abbia mai visto giocare. Complimenti al Bayern, grazie di tutto al barcellona


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2013)

Scandalosamente più forti i bavaresi,nulla da fare.
Addio al grande Barça,che ci ha regalato in questi anni momenti di Calcio vero.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

Vedi l'allegato 580



Mundo Deportivo


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Maggio 2013)

*Rosell: "Quest'anno la Uefa non ci ha mandato arbitri all'altezza"*


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *Rosell: "Quest'anno la Uefa non ci ha mandato arbitri all'altezza"*



....forse erano arbitri onesti?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2013)

7-0, ma che totale è? Godo comunque.


----------



## Canonista (1 Maggio 2013)

Sono morto quando il telecronista ha detto: "Bisogna fare 10 gol, ma il Barça ci crede!" ridendosela col compare accanto


----------



## Mou (1 Maggio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *Rosell: "Quest'anno la Uefa non ci ha mandato arbitri all'altezza"*



Senza vergogna.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

VILANOVA: "Non ce la siamo potuta giocare al meglio"
"Tanti problemi. Messi? Aveva paura di farsi male"


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Maggio 2013)

Messi clamoroso. Clamoroso.

Dimostra che l'unico motivo per cui non lascia Barcellona è quello di temere (a ragione) di non potersi ripetere

E' l'ultima partita utile dell'anno, anche se non sei al 100% visto che sei QUATTRO volte pallone d'oro e giocatore simbolo della squadra. La squadra è più importante di te. E invece per paura di essere MASSACRATO da media come all'andata ha preferito stare in panchina. Facile giocare quando tutto va bene...

Mediocrissima persona


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *Rosell: "Quest'anno la Uefa non ci ha mandato arbitri all'altezza"*



stile farça. 
devo ancora smettere di godere, cani.


----------



## jaws (1 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ne prenderanno altri 4 stasera



Quasi


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Maggio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *Rosell: "Quest'anno la Uefa non ci ha mandato arbitri all'altezza"*


----------



## Tom! (1 Maggio 2013)

Quanto mi rodono quei due gol per papera di buffon. D:


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2013)

Leggevo i fantastici commenti dei tifosi del Barcellona su El Mundo Deportivo... vogliono la ristrutturazione della squadra... pazzi...

Tipo uno chiede: Klopp, uno tra Ter Stegen e Courtois, Hummels, Agger, Neymar, Lewandowski, Suarez.

Spero sia finito il loro ciclo, anche se dubito fortemente.


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Messi clamoroso. Clamoroso.
> 
> Dimostra che l'unico motivo per cui non lascia Barcellona è quello di temere (a ragione) di non potersi ripetere
> 
> ...



ROTFL, la mediocrissima persona ha giocato LESIONATO col PSG


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Maggio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Messi clamoroso. Clamoroso.
> 
> Dimostra che l'unico motivo per cui non lascia Barcellona è quello di temere (a ragione) di non potersi ripetere
> 
> ...



Chissà se vedremo mai Messi al di fuori del contesto Barca tralasciando la nazionale. Sarei proprio curioso.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2013)

ROTFL che umiliazione 0-7... la Rube ha fatto una figura migliore


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (2 Maggio 2013)

Spero la vinca il Borussia la Coppa Campioni! Ma sono molto contento per i bavaresi e per il calcio Tedeso in generale. SE LO MERITANO!


----------



## Mou (2 Maggio 2013)

Ripeto, doppia sconfitta della Juventus ridimensionata dopo queste semifinali


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Quanto mi rodono quei due gol per papera di buffon. D:



Fossero per quei 2 gol.Buffon ne ha evitati molti,dai non avete visto palla. 

Comunque,ecco una perla di Caressa nel dopo-gara:

_"Se le semifinali fossero state a 6, la Juve avrebbe meritato di esserci" [cit.caressa]_

- - - Aggiornato - - -



mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ripeto, doppia sconfitta della Juventus ridimensionata dopo queste semifinali



Ridimensionata in cosa??Cioè non avete fatto 1 tiro in porta manco per sbaglio(esclusa la punizione di Pirlo e mi pare 1 tiro di Vidal centralissimo all'andata).La differenza dai crucchi è abissale(altro che ci manca solo la punta),poi se volete essere contenti di essere usciti con la più forte,boh fate voi.Ognuno ha il suo modo d'esser soddisfatto.


----------



## Mou (2 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Fossero per quei 2 gol.Buffon ne ha evitati molti,dai non avete visto palla.
> 
> Comunque,ecco una perla di Caressa nel dopo-gara:
> 
> ...



Non mi pare che il Barcellona abbia cannoneggiato Neuer eh...


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che il Barcellona abbia cannoneggiato Neuer eh...



Il Barca senza Messi non vinceva manco col Milan(dove ha fatto l'extraterrestre)anzi,ho dei dubbi sul fatto che avrebbe segnato anche,cioè è inguardabile,ieri c'erano 5 categorie di differenza tra le 2 compagini.


----------



## Mou (2 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Barca senza Messi non vinceva manco col Milan(dove ha fatto l'extraterrestre)anzi,ho dei dubbi sul fatto che avrebbe segnato anche,cioè è inguardabile,ieri c'erano 5 categorie di differenza tra le 2 compagini.



Esatto, d'accordissimo. Per questo ti dico: la Juventus chiaramente non è paragonabile al Barcellona (specifico a scanso di equivoci  ) e nel doppio confronto è stata surclassata dal Bayern, però vedendo quanto sono forti i bavaresi e come hanno mazzolato i catalani, la sconfitta della Juve ci sta tutta. Abbiamo perso due volte coi più forti del mondo, non con una squadra delle tante. Ridimensionata in questo senso.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Esatto, d'accordissimo. Per questo ti dico: la Juventus chiaramente non è paragonabile al Barcellona (specifico a scanso di equivoci  ) e nel doppio confronto è stata surclassata dal Bayern, però vedendo quanto sono forti i bavaresi e come hanno mazzolato i catalani, la sconfitta della Juve ci sta tutta. Abbiamo perso due volte coi più forti del mondo, non con una squadra delle tante. Ridimensionata in questo senso.



Molti di voi ne fanno un vanto,sono contenti.Forse noi del Milan,in campo europeo,abbiamo un'altra mentalità.Sta cosa dell'essere usciti con l'onore(che poi boh,ci fosse stata la differenza di 1-2 gol avrei potuto capire)non l'ho mai capita.Vabbè.


----------



## Mou (2 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Molti di voi ne fanno un vanto,sono contenti.Forse noi del Milan,in campo europeo,abbiamo un'altra mentalità.Sta cosa dell'essere usciti con l'onore(che poi boh,ci fosse stata la differenza di 1-2 gol avrei potuto capire)non l'ho mai capita.Vabbè.



Caspita, se mi chiedi se sono fiero di essere uscito col Bayern, chiaramente no, perché sempre fuori dalla Champions sono! Però trovo più accettabile spiritualmente essere buttato fuori da loro piuttosto che dal Malaga, ecco.
Poi, che la Juve abbia geneticamente meno empatia con la Champions, purtroppo hai ragione. Speriamo che le cose cambino già dall'anno prossimo...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque,ecco una perla di Caressa nel dopo-gara:
> 
> _"Se le semifinali fossero state a 6, la Juve avrebbe meritato di esserci" [cit.caressa]_



ROTFL a parte che non ha proprio senso il PSG e il Malaga sono stati molto più vicini della Juve alla qualificazione e probabilmente pure il Galatasaray, mentre i Conte-Boys erano già fuori dopo 30'' della partita di andata

comunque un buon assist per Platini, io cambierei direttamente il regolamento: da ora in poi la vincente della Champions si batte contro la Juve per la conquista effettiva della Champions e non ne parliamo più...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2013)

Questo schieramento pro Juve onestamente mi ha stancato.. ieri nel post partita parlavano delle Giuve e non di quanto successo onestamente ha stancato... 

poi parliamoci chiaro la juve sta vincendo in italia perchè gioca contro nessuno...


----------



## MisterBet (2 Maggio 2013)

Pensate quanto è più forte del Barca e della Juve l'Arsenal che ha fatto 3-3 di aggregato con il Bayern Monaco...

Che discorsi del ..... (completate voi)


----------



## Mou (2 Maggio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Pensate quanto è più forte del Barca e della Juve l'Arsenal che ha fatto 3-3 di aggregato con il Bayern Monaco...
> 
> Che discorsi del ..... (completate voi)



Con Juve e Barca il Bayern ha giocato da Bayern due partite su due. Con l'Arsenal li hanno arati all'andata e al ritorno non sono entrati in campo (casualità, Schweinsteiger squalificato).


----------



## MisterBet (2 Maggio 2013)

Al Barca e alla Juve invece non li avevano arati all'andata...sono discorsi davvero senza senso, che li facciano i tifosi ancora ancora ma quando poi si sentono queste cose da giornalisti il tutto diventa davvero paradossale...

Come dire che il Palermo ha battuto l'Inter che a Torino ha battuto la Juve quindi il Palermo è più forte della Juve...sono """ragionamenti""" che non hanno senso...

Ogni partita, figuriamoci ogni doppio confronto, fa storia a sè...


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Vedi l'allegato 581


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> ROTFL, la mediocrissima persona ha giocato LESIONATO col PSG



poverino...ma dai su ieri doveva giocare e basta...su sky dicevano che hanno paura di perdere la Liga e non l'hanno messo, ma per favore


----------



## Tobi (2 Maggio 2013)

la juve è uscita.. all'allianz è stata fortunata a non prendere 5 gol.. tutto il resto è noia.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Maggio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> ROTFL, la mediocrissima persona ha giocato LESIONATO col PSG



Sì, e infatti non era stato un problema

Facile fare i fenomeni quando tutto va bene...

Penso e spero questa cosa gli precluda il prossimo pallone d'oro


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> poverino...ma dai su ieri doveva giocare e basta...su sky dicevano che hanno paura di perdere la Liga e non l'hanno messo, ma per favore



Doveva giocare per cosa? Per recuperare una qualificazione già persa??? Ma sei serio? Villanova ha detto che se il risultato fosse stato più in bilico avrebbe giocato almeno l'ultima mezz'ora, così non aveva senso. Il senza palle nel ritorno col PSG ha rischiato di strapparsi pur di giocare, proprio perchè lì la qualificazione era ancora in ballo, non a caso appena Pastore ha segnato l'hanno buttato nella mischia, il risultato è stato che il Barca ha passato il turno grazie ad una sua giocata ma lui ha aggravat l'infortunio tant'è vero che è stato fermo altri 15 giorni prima di giocare quella cadaverica partita a Monaco dove non stava palesemente in piedi.

_ma per favore cit_.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sì, e infatti non era stato un problema
> 
> Facile fare i fenomeni quando tutto va bene...
> 
> Penso e spero questa cosa gli precluda il prossimo pallone d'oro


in effetti in quella partita andava tutto bene, Barca sotto 1-0 in casa e virtualmente eliminato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Doveva giocare per cosa? Per recuperare una qualificazione già persa??? Ma sei serio? Villanova ha detto che se il risultato fosse stato più in bilico avrebbe giocato almeno l'ultima mezz'ora, così non aveva senso. Il senza palle nel ritorno col PSG ha rischiato di strapparsi pur di giocare, proprio perchè lì la qualificazione era ancora in ballo, non a caso appena Pastore ha segnato l'hanno buttato nella mischia, il risultato è stato che il Barca ha passato il turno grazie ad una sua giocata ma lui ha aggravat l'infortunio tant'è vero che è stato fermo altri 15 giorni prima di giocare quella cadaverica partita a Monaco dove non stava palesemente in piedi.
> 
> _ma per favore cit_.



la qualificazione si era chiusa, ma almeno per vincere la partita...a questo punto i Catalani si risparmiavano i soldi, visto che stanno a pezzi


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2013)

ah dimenticavo, uno senza palle la partita decide di non giocarla da giorni evitando di destare sospetti e illazioni, non all'ultimo momento, ripigliatevi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Maggio 2013)

Barcellona ridicolo, si dimostra ancora una volta che senza Messi sono una squadra normalissima.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> ah dimenticavo, uno senza palle la partita decide di non giocarla da giorni evitando di destare sospetti e illazioni, non all'ultimo momento, ripigliatevi



beh ma penso che sei d'accordo con quello che ho scritto sopra...tanto si sa che senza Messi non vincevano


----------



## Tom! (2 Maggio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> la juve è uscita.. all'allianz è stata fortunata a non prendere 5 gol.. tutto il resto è noia.



Siamo stati "fortunati" quanto volete, intanto abbiamo preso 2 gol per papera del portiere (il secondo pure in fuorigioco) e al ritorno abbiamo preso gol su calcio piazzato da punizione molto molto generosa.
Senza contare che al ritorno abbiamo fatto un figura decisamente migliore, se ci fossero stati vidal e litch + cambio modulo di Conte per me la potevamo pure vincere.

La nostra sconfitta fu meritata però vorrei ricordarvi che mentre voi dicevate "figura da quattro soldi, se non era per il celtic non andavate avanti" io dicevo "non c'era sfida, il bayern è stato troppo forte, è sicuramente la più forte del mondo di gran lunga in questo momento e se prende il barcellona gliene rifila quattro, non due", ovviamente venni attaccato, ma il tempo ha dimostrato che avevo ragione.
Oddio, il tempo VI ha dimostrato che avevo ragione, io lo sapevo già.


----------



## MisterBet (2 Maggio 2013)

Ha ragione Caressa, ci fossero state le semifinali a 6 avreste meritato di esserci...

Lol.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Maggio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Siamo stati "fortunati" quanto volete, intanto abbiamo preso 2 gol per papera del portiere (il secondo pure in fuorigioco) e al ritorno abbiamo preso gol su calcio piazzato da punizione molto molto generosa.
> Senza contare che al ritorno abbiamo fatto un figura decisamente migliore, se ci fossero stati vidal e litch + cambio modulo di Conte per me la potevamo pure vincere.
> 
> La nostra sconfitta fu meritata però vorrei ricordarvi che mentre voi dicevate "figura da quattro soldi, se non era per il celtic non andavate avanti" io dicevo "non c'era sfida, il bayern è stato troppo forte, è sicuramente la più forte del mondo di gran lunga in questo momento e se prende il barcellona gliene rifila quattro, non due", ovviamente venni attaccato, ma il tempo ha dimostrato che avevo ragione.
> Oddio, il tempo VI ha dimostrato che avevo ragione, io lo sapevo già.



Figura migliore al ritorno? 
Pur giochicchiando non hanno subito nulla,e quel paio di volte in cui hanno spinto ne è uscito fuori un gol.
Poi che il sorteggio vi abbia regalato la peggiore compagine agli ottavi è un dato di fatto.


----------



## Djici (2 Maggio 2013)

questa e la vittoria di galliani.
lo aveva detto che con un paio di acquisti il barca avrebbe finito di specchiarsi.

ma non ha detto chi doveva farli questi 2 acquisti.


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Maggio 2013)

Io lo sapevo che il Bayern se li sarebbe mangiati, e così è stato. Il Farça annientato dal Bayern ed io GODO.

Bayern über alles.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Maggio 2013)

Idoli


----------

